# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  كيف نحمي الأطفال من مخاطر الإنترنت..؟ يوتيوب وقوقل نموذجًا

## البركان الهادئ

*اليوم ومع التطور الهائل في مجال صناعة الأجهزة اللوحية والهواتف الذكية ، أصبح من السهل على الأطفال الاتصال بالإنترنت والتفاعل مع العالم الافتراضي فيه من خلال هذه الأجهزة ، وتشكل كثرة استخدام الأطفال للإنترنت قلقًا كبيرًا للوالدين ومخاوف من سرعة وصولهم لمحتوى سيء .
ولوعي شركة قوقل بهذه المخاطر مبكرًا ، أعلن الأستاذ عبدالرحمن طرابزوني –مدير شركة قوقل في الأسواق الناشئة – عن إطلاق مركز أمان العائلة لنطاق قوقل السعودية ويهدف المركز إلى إرشاد الأهالي حول أدوات اختيار المحتوى المناسب للأطفال والتصفح بشكل آمن .
وفيما يلي شرح مختصر لبعض الإرشادات الواردة في المركز لميزة البحث الآمن في محرك البحث “قوقل ” ، و موقع يوتيوب .
1.التحكم في نتائج البحث في قوقل ويب وقوقل صور :
لاستبعاد المحتوى السيء في نتائج البحث عليك اتباع الآتي :
1.الذهاب إلى رابط “إعدادات البحث”في الركن العلوي الأيسر من صفحة قوقل الرئيسية . – كما هو موضح في الصورة                                
2.اتجه إلى تبويب “تصفية نتائج البحث باستخدام ميزة البحث الآمن ” ،اختر “استخدام التصفية المشددة ” .
ملاحظة : ميزة هذا الخيار منع نتائج البحث التي تحوي على كلمات إباحية سواء في الويب أو في الصور .
3. اضغط على زر ” حفظ التفضيلات ” الموجود أسفل الصفحة .
خطوة إضافية :
1. للتأكد من أن عدم احتمالية تغيير هذا الخيار من قبل شخص آخر ، اضغط على رابط ” غلق البحث الآمن ” الموجود في نفس التبويب – كما هو موضوح في الصورة
2.بعد ذلك تظهر لك صفحة تطلب منك إدخال كلمة المرور لبريدك الإلكتروني على جي ميل .
3.في الصفحة التالية اضغط على زر ” غلق البحث الآمن ” ، وتمتع بتصفح آمن لك ولأطفالك .
الإعدادات السابقة تكون فقط على جهاز واحد ، وإذا كان يحوي أكثر من حساب يجب تغيير الإعدادات لكل حساب .
ولاستبعاد المحتوى السيء في يوتيوب ومنع ظهور التعليقات عليك اتباع الآتي :
1. الذهاب إلى صفحة يوتيوب الرئيسية ثم النزول إلى أسفل الصفحة والذهاب إلى خيار Safety mode وتغييره إلى وضع on كما هو موضح في الصورة
3 . اضغط على زر Save .
خطوة إضافية : 
1. وللتأكد من عدم احتمالية تغيير هذا الخيار ، قم بتسجيل دخولك على حسابك في يوتيوب قبل عمل الخطوات السابقة .
2. قبل ضغط زر Save ضع علامة صح على خيار lock safety mode on this browser
3. وقم بضغط زر Save .
وفيما يلي بعض الإرشادات العامة التي يجب على الوالدين اتباعها لضمان تصفح آمن لأطفالهم :
1.وضع الكمبيوتر في مساحة مفتوحة مثل غرفة المعيشة .
2.مراقبة ما يزورونه من مواقع أولا بأول .
3.الحديث معهم بشكل ودي عن أبرز أنشطتهم والمواقع التي يزورونها باستمرار وتوعيتهم ببعض المخاطر التي من المحتمل أن يرتكبونها بسبب صغر سنهم وقلة تجربتهم مثل : الإخبار بعنوان المنزل ، اسم المدرسة ، رقم الجوال .

للاستزادة يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الفيديو :
أتمنى تصفحًا آمنًا وممتعًا لأطفالكم :


المراجع :

http://bit.ly/oEWtWD

http://www.google.com.sa/familysafety

مصدر الصورة

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مشكور يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*شيئ جميل جدا والله 
انا من زمان كنت بفتش في شيئ زي ده ربنا يسعد ايامك 
ويحميك ويحمي جميع اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*اللهم أميييييييييييييييييييييييييين ويحمى الجميع من كل شر
                        	*

----------

